# And the April Photo Contest Winner is...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

First Place - Sandy Bottom
Second Place - Gary
Third Place - Topcat

Congrats to all three. Actually we had some really good entries for April. Thanks everyone for entering.

Sandy, we need a topic for May.
Thanks
Mike

Listed in order of finish


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Sandy and everybody else. These were some awsome shots.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I appreciate for those that voted for my picture. Let's see I have a couple of ideas but I'm gonna go with {Dogs or Cats} for May's photo shoot assignment. It doesn't have to be yours. I wanted to make it easy so we can get a lot of entries. Anybody can play but it has to be taken during the month of May. Thanks again!

Sandy


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohhhhh Wowww Sandy, I didn't even get to vote this month as I have been tied up and in Vermont now visiting my son which graduated College yesterday. You photo is a winnder for sure and the others are awsome also. It was a good month this time for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Congrats Sandy, Gary and Topcat!!!!! Fantastic photos. Looks like all the participants did a great job.

Sounds like the contest for May will be fun. I hope rains cats and dogs.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats folks!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats everyone. Very nice images this month. You folks are great!....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want that country cabin! Mike, where did you find it? Do you have any more pics of it you can email me? Someday we are going to build our house up in the country and want to put a log cabin on there. It will be perfect for that hill country atmosphere.

[email protected]


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Topcat took that pic, Sandy. But you can go look at it. Old Baylor College, Independence, Texas.

Check out this link.


----------



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

Sandy,

Here is shot with the house in better focus. If you want the full size image, just ask! I don't seem to have any pictures from any other angles.

Tipton


----------

